# Peps through PCT and beyond...



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

OK guys..

Anyone whos read my journal will know iv just come off a very successful lean bulk and am currently between coming off and PCT.

Iv mentioned before im intrested in possibly adding peps and the like into the bulking mix next time round, but am currently planning to take abit of time off the AAS, at least for the 1st part of this year.

Iv been reading alot bout peps and have read through some of the old pct and peps threads but there hasnt been anything new for a while.

I wondered is there any peps or anything that are particularly helpful through a PCT and also to be used on thier own between PCT and the next cycle without AAS?

Not a massive budget at the min with xmas out the way, and i know there arent any that will match up to AAS, im well aware its very diffrent..but with my diet in check and training well would anything be of a help?

Go easy on me :laugh: , im strangely just a learner in the peptide department.

Iv used GHRP-6 years and years ago just cos another lad had some to try, and used abit of GH before but mainly jsut always stuck to basic AAS cycles.

Cheers anyone with any ideas or suggestions!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Anyone any thoughts on peps in pct and between cycles?

Would it just be a basic stack of GHRP 2 or 6 and GHRH together?

Maybe at the same doses as it would be used with anabolics normally..or even slightly less?


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

i will be using ghrp2 and mod grf-129 in pct right up to next cycle 100ius of each 3x daily, paul said it will help keep gains so go for it mate.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

ethan2009 said:


> i will be using ghrp2 and mod grf-129 in pct right up to next cycle 100ius of each 3x daily, paul said it will help keep gains so go for it mate.


Great mate thanks for that!

Very much learning with peps.. have only used ghrp6 before, loved it at the time but dont think i can handle the hunger now as im always lean bulking.

After reading Pauls sticky i very much swayed towards GHRP2 instead so good to see youv thinking the same


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> They are good, they stimulate your pituitary to release natural GH, which if you are over 30 is a good thing. I use a GHRH/GHRP combo, specifically Mod GRF 1-29 (also called CJC 1295 w/o DAC, or CJC 1293) and GHRP-2 (you could use GHRP-6, and a few others. GHRP-2 is the most powerful, but has the most sides, i.e. cortisol and prolactin). I shoot 100mcg each (can draw into the same slin pin) x3 a day. Right when I wake up (wait 30mins before eating), then PWO (wait again) and before bed. You can also potentiate the natural GH pulse created by the peptides with huperzine a, niacin, clonidine, metformin and melatonin. A really powerful combo is peptides PWO, wait 30min, then shoot insulin 8ui (follow strict standard protocols w/ insulin). This was very good for me during PCT, and I actually kept making gains, that is how good the peptides with insulin PWO was.


Great post and info mate thanks for that!

Im 36 which is 1 reason why i was looking at trying them between cycles. Defiantly swayed towards GHRP2 rather than GHRP6 after reading Pauls sticky. Iv tried 6 once before years ago and the hunger was great at the time, but dont think it would suit me now. Probably 2 is the way to go.

Thanks for pointing out the diffrent names for the GHRH..was getting slightly confused :laugh:

Mod GRF 1-29, CJC 1295 w/o DAC, or CJC 1293 i will now be able to find.

At 100mcg 3xday how bad is the prolactin and cortisol issues normally Empire?

I get the waiting 30mins to eat. PWO would you do it immediatly then have my shake, or shake then jab then 30mins til pwo meal?

Before bed do you still need to eat again or just head straight off to sleep?

I currently use melatonin with good results, really helping my sleep.

Have heard of metformin but none of the others you listed.

Would love to try insulin and have read alot, budget is abit tight at the minute though after xmas, just til i get back to work again so looking for a nice pct help and bridge to next cycle later in the year.

Thanks for the time Empire, sorry for all the questions im totally new to peps mate


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> Slin is really cheap, I mean really cheap!
> 
> The prolactin/cortisol I have managed with vitamin c, phosphatidyl serine and cabergoline. Not cheap, but effective! The other bit, especially clonidine IMO, make a difference, niacin and metformin are also really good at lowering cholesterol!


It could intrest me then, my source doesnt have slin of any sort though..so would need to search elsewhere...but where...

Didnt know it was cheap.

I guess just using it PWO isnt going to be using so much of the stuff.

GHRP2 and GRF-1-29 i can get no problem so i can go with these.

Just worrying abit about the prolactin issues..at 300mcg a day of each..how much of a problem is it?

Anti-prolactin stuff like caber is fairly expensive i found.

Are the other bits you mentioned there to help the peps, or to deal with issues caused by them i.e blood pressure, cholesterol etc mate?


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> It could intrest me then, my source doesnt have slin of any sort though..so would need to search elsewhere...but where...
> 
> Didnt know it was cheap.
> 
> ...


there is some good online pep places that sell igf lr3 aka slin


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

sorry to hijack but empire could you perhaps PM me a basic protocol for ghrp6 and cjc (mod grf) 100mcg of each 3xdaily routine

including times and when to eat. cause i was led to beeive u must eat 30m after a shot? and not have a shot straight after food


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Not a peptide, but SARMs have been gaining a lot of popularity on the US forums for use during PCT or moderate dosing to bridge between cycles.

There has been quite a bit of recent use/feedback on here and MT too, esp for use in PCT.

This link has more info:

http://sarms101.com/sarms-in-pct/


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Slin on its own wont cause fat gain if you over eat and over eat to many carbs to prevent yourself going hypo this will lead to fat storage ..


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

tprice said:


> sorry to hijack but empire could you perhaps PM me a basic protocol for ghrp6 and cjc (mod grf) 100mcg of each 3xdaily routine
> 
> including times and when to eat. cause i was led to beeive u must eat 30m after a shot? and not have a shot straight after food


Dont make a plan around peptides ... use peptides around what you already do ie if you eat at 12.00 have your jab at 20 to 12 .... 20 mins either side of food is fine ..


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

thoon.

do you jab peps sub q or im? can it be done sub q?

and slin is ment to be im ye?


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

ethan2009 said:


> thoon.
> 
> do you jab peps sub q or im? can it be done sub q?
> 
> and slin is ment to be im ye?


You can go either to be honest with slin IM it will hit you slightly quicker

Ghrp like peptides you can go IM or Sub q ,I go sub q ,,But other peptides like Igf ect always IM for me


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

thanks mate.

will be using slin 3times per week pwo does it matter what muscle you jab it in? like you dont have to jab it on the muscles you work do you? as would only like to jab it in my leg lol iam a pussy.


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

ethan2009 said:


> thanks mate.
> 
> will be using slin 3times per week pwo does it matter what muscle you jab it in? like you dont have to jab it on the muscles you work do you? as would only like to jab it in my leg lol iam a pussy.


If you are going IM then any muscle will do i find delts easiest with a slin pin ..Just find the muscle with the least fat on it and go for it mate ..


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

top man :thumb:


----------



## Mr ziggle (Aug 9, 2011)

Is it ok to do 2x per day. Post wo would be tricky or is it ok to load a slin pin with the peps in the morning and keep in my bag all day.


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Mr ziggle said:


> Is it ok to do 2x per day. Post wo would be tricky or is it ok to load a slin pin with the peps in the morning and keep in my bag all day.


Twice a day is fine mate but if you want to keep it cool and transport it then try to find one of these https://www.diabetes.org.uk/OnlineShop/Insulin-Cool-Pouches/


----------

